#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-15
<Muscovy> Oh cool. I'm busy for a few weeks, I turn around, and the dialect system is in place. :D
<Muscovy> I'll put it to the daily, since it's runny fine.
#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-18
<vanhoi> hi
<vanhoi> I find it very confusing that there are en_GB maps, and just 'en'
<vanhoi> can't we just merge them?
<vanhoi> ?
#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-19
<MichealH> Uhh
<MichealH> My supys are going haywire
<MichealH> @nick TourBot
<meetingology> MichealH: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<van-hoi> hi
<van-hoi> hi
<Muscovy> Hello.
<van-hoi> I've a question
<Muscovy> Ask away. :D
<van-hoi> do you know which English documents we have to edit
<van-hoi> the ones in the map 'en', 'en_GB'
<van-hoi> very confusing to me :P
<Muscovy> en
<Muscovy> I think en_GB is actually defunct now.
<van-hoi> can't we just merge them?
<Muscovy> Our head program did/is.
<van-hoi> somethimes the en_GB is more up-to-date
<van-hoi> i thought
<van-hoi> but another question
<van-hoi> to update the ubuntu-tour map on your computer
<van-hoi> can I just use 'bzr push lp:ubuntu-tour'
<Muscovy> What do you mean by map?
<van-hoi> I have a old version on my computer, and I want the new version
<Muscovy> Oh. It's "bzr pull".
<van-hoi> soory, folder
<van-hoi> sorry, folder (map is dutch)
<van-hoi> ok, thank you :)
<Muscovy> No problem.
<van-hoi> so I have to go to the ubuntu-tour folder with cd
<van-hoi> and if I use bzr pull
<Muscovy> Yes.
<van-hoi> it's update to the most recent version?
<van-hoi> let's give it a try
<van-hoi> tnx, it worked
<van-hoi> I'm not really good with launchpad yet
<van-hoi> If someone read this, the website is REALLY unstable in The Netherlands
<van-hoi> I tried it from my home and school, and it's 50% up, 25% really slow and 25% just normal
<Muscovy> Yeah, it needs moving.
<van-hoi> bye, I go to bed
